# Craigs Journal: 190 lbs lean - here I come!



## Craig17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here and decided to start a journal. I was thinking of what to call my journal and I couldn't think of anything creative, so I picked something that would motivate me. I want to weigh 190lbs at 10-12%. That is my long term goal, when I reach it we'll go from there. Right now I am 175 lbs, just under 5'11" and fairly lean. I would estimate 12%bf.

I've been training for over 2 years now, it will be 3 years in May. I started out at 135 lbs with no muscle or fat on me. I remember after working out for a few months and measuring my arms and being happy they had finally reached 12"..

Right now I am starting to train using the following split:
Day1: Chest/Back
Day2: Legs/abs
Day3: off
Day4: Delts/arms
Day5: off

I got the split out of Charles Poliquin's book, The Poliquin Principals. I'm going to be focusing a lot on rest/pauses and negatives. I'll switch up the rep schemes and maybe exercises ever 3 weeks or so, depending if I'm progressing.

I'm going to try to bulk up a from now until mid May, then do a HIT cycle to drop a bit of fat before summer.

I'll post my first workout tomorrow.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

AWESOME to have ya here Brother Craig, Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!


----------



## Craig17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Delts/arms today. 

-approx 2 mins rest time between sets. With the bicep/tricep work I go back and forth. i. e. 1 set of bb curls (set takes 30-45secs), 2 mins rest, 1 set of parallel bar dips, 2 mins rest and another set of bb curls. I like it this way because it allows for longer rests between sets, while still keeping the intensity up. It gets me out of the gym in about an hour.

A - Seated military press
95x12
115x8
125x8

B1 - Standing bb curls
70x12
70x10
80x7

B2 - Parallel bar dips
+25x10
+35x8
+35x6

C1 - Incline DB hammer curls
20x12
25x10
30x8

C2 - Pushdowns - forget weight
x10 reps
x30 reps



Archangel said:


> AWESOME to have ya here Brother Craig, Best Wishes to you my Friend!!!



Thanks Archangel! It's good to be here.


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 2, 2007)

Chest/Back today. I switched back and forth between my first two exercises but the gym was starting to get busy so I didn't for the next pair. Still a good workout overall. I have lost soo much pull up strength. A few months ago I was pulling myself +25 up for 6+ reps. Now I struggle on bodyweight sets of 8.

A1: Low incline db press
60x10
60x8
60x8
As far down as I can go and paused at the bottom. Got a nice stretch doing these. Up the weight next week.

A2: Widegrip pullups
bwx8
bwx8
bwx7

B1: T-bar rows
92.5x10
92.5x10
92.5x10
Up the weight next week

C1: Decline bb press
135x10
135x8
135x7
First time doing these in a long time. Felt real shaky doing them. I should be pushing more than this. 

D1: Wide parallel grip pull up
bwx6
bwx6
Pretty tired at this point. I just started doing these and already I love doing them to finish a back workout though.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Excellent w/o Brother Craig, lookin good in here my Friend!!! I love antagonistic training myself!!!


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 3, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o Brother Craig, lookin good in here my Friend!!! I love antagonistic training myself!!!



Thanks Archangel! I haven't done much antagonistic training in the past, other than 3 weeks of German Volume training. I got legs later on tonight, so that should be good... now to make my pre-workout meal.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 3, 2007)

Legs, oh man I hate legs, LOL!!! Just teasin, Do it to it!!!


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 4, 2007)

Leg day got postponed to today. Ran a bit short on time... here's how it went:

Conventional Deadlifts
135x10
205x5
255x4
285x3
285x3
285x3
Up the weight by 10 again next week. I'm taking it slow getting back into things.

45deg Leg Press
270x12
410x10
540x9
540x8
Wasn't feeling 100% today, still a decent workout on leg press.

45deg Leg Press calf work
180x12 paused
230x10 paused, dropset
90x15

Ran out of time for any hip/ab work.


----------



## Craig17 (Feb 5, 2007)

Delts/arms today. 

DB military - I hate doing these db because I have a bad shoulder. People were hogging the racks today though. My gym only has 2 power racks and they were being used for about 40 mins by the same people.
40x12
50x10
60x8
60x6

B1: BB curl
70x12
70x12
80x7
More got more reps on the second set of 70 than last week, but then dropped a few on the set with 80.

B2: Parallel bar dip
+25x8
+35x8
+35x8 - barely got 8 on this, up the weight by 5 next week

C1: Incline hammer curls
25x12
25x11
25x10

C2: EZ bar skullcrushers (slight incline) w/ CGBP supersets
75x12 -----> CG 75x8
75x10 -----> CG 75x10


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Excellent last 2 w/o's BRother Craig!!! Dontcha just wanna slap 'em when they hog the same piece of equipment???


----------

